
Ruby Association: ruby-lang.org Design Contest - jgnatch
http://www.ruby.or.jp/en/news/20130924.html
======
mapgrep
"Knowledge of creating HTML files using Jekyll is required"

This seems ridiculous. They want a good designer willing to work for free, AND
they must know an obscure Ruby CMS?

Here's an idea: Just require the designer to know HTML, then _you guys_ make
it work with Jekyll. You're the Rubyists, after all.

~~~
VeejayRampay
Jekyll is not exactly obscure though.

------
danpalmer
Do any designers want to comment on whether this is a good deal or not? On one
hand: featured on ruby-lang.org, on the other hand, it doesn't pay.

While good for inexperienced designers, this seems a little unfair to try and
get free work out of people, but I'd be interested to know if designers tend
to feel this way or not.

~~~
ultimoo
Open source projects thrive on contribution by the community. Ruby doesn't
charge people to use it and is largely maintained by a friendly, giving
community with a humble 'leader'.

Perhaps labeling the OP as 'is it a good deal' and 'unfair to get free work
out of people' is not appropriate in this context. I sure hope that some
designers who have benefitted from Ruby (or other open source projects) will
step forward to contribute their time to redesign ruby-lang.org -- regardless
of 'getting featured' or 'not getting paid'.

Disclaimer: I'm not a designer.

------
mcmire
This isn't very useful, unfortunately. There aren't any requirements for this.
All it says is "come up with a design!" This is about as useful as saying
"Write something about any subject!"

Has there been any pre-discussion on this? Where did this come from?

------
llamataboot
Not sure how I feel about this one. Design contests suck, and don't even work
that well generally, but open source contributions obviously aren't the same
as free spec work. Why not put out a redesign call and get a few designers
working as a team from the ones who respond?

------
usmanbashir
I have to say, at first glance this might feel like spec work, but it really
isn't.

This isn't any different from what developers and all the other people put in
to building and maintaining open-source projects such as this.

And especially being a developer myself, I believe that a lot of open-source
projects can really use some love when it comes to visual design and UX, even
big well known projects like Gimp can use some of that love.

Just my 0.0001571 BTC

------
VeejayRampay
I hope we get something as good-looking as that proposal they had for the
redesign of the Python website (which looked absolutely amazing I thought).

